
Implementing PyLucid - rutenspitz
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2019/12/04/implementing-pylucid/
======
anentropic
...and what is it?

a Python implementation (by the original author) of:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_\(programming_language\))
"Lucid is a dataflow programming language designed to experiment with non-von
Neumann programming models. It was designed by Bill Wadge and Ed Ashcroft and
described in the 1985 book Lucid, the Dataflow Programming Language."

~~~
anentropic
It's rather unfortunate that there are already two other unrelated projects
called pyLucid:

    
    
      - https://github.com/jedie/PyLucid https://www.pylucid.org/en/about/
        "An Open Source web content management system written in Python using Django-CMS."
      - https://github.com/yelantingfeng/pyLucid
        "A python implementation of Lucid Data Dreaming.
        "Lucid Data Dreaming is a data augmentation technique for semi-supervised video object segmentation"

